# Russian Military Vehicle Crashes Into U.S. MRAP in E. Syria



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Aug 27, 2020)

This is not the first incident. In Feb, there was video of an MRAP on a Syrian highway weaving in front of a Russian APC of some type trying to pass on the left and gets ran off the road. Now this, supposedly in an area where Russian troops should not be operating. 

Can't speak for the guys out there, who knows what mission they're on, great discipline on their part. I'd be pissed...

4 Troops Injured In Military Vehicle Crash in Syria


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 27, 2020)

Russian's are definitely trying to pick a fight.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 27, 2020)

We all keep focusing on NoKo as the region to spark WWIII. The number of competing national interests and hostile players in that AO has always worried me... one of these days the Russians are going to strike the wrong CP/Outpost and smoke a bunch of Americans in the process... and then it’ll be game on. 

I’m interested to hear POTUS’ response....


----------



## AWP (Aug 27, 2020)

DasBoot said:


> We all keep focusing on NoKo as the region to spark WWIII. The number of competing national interests and hostile players in that AO has always worried me... one of these days the Russians are going to strike the wrong CP/Outpost and smoke a bunch of Americans in the process... and then it’ll be game on.
> 
> I’m interested to hear POTUS’ response....



For time-to-time the Russians or Syrians make a run at our bases w/ their aircraft. We have DCA (Defensive Counter Air) orbits and hard "do not cross" lines for that reason. Busting a line becomes a major event because of the diplomatic ramifications. It is a lot better than it was in 2016/2017.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 28, 2020)

Russians want to try and keep us in Syria. Hell, they need to keep the Turks and Syrians fighting against each other. Otherwise instead of fighting for the patches of desert to it's the south Turkey might start looking northward, at Russia's fertile and soft underbelly.

They (Russia) don't have the men or the tech to counter Europe and keep a growing non Russian population from overwhelming them. Hence them trying to start shit. Russia's gonna lose their place at the worlds table and are throwing a fit to delay the inevitable. Our guys did good to not take that bait.

Other thing... elections finished in Russia not to long ago. Pretty sure the populace is growing restless with their standard of living decreasing since Putin's foray into the Ukraine and the recent Covid debacle. Putin needs a win to keep a restless Russian populace from getting more disillusioned. Dead Americans would also be a PR win the Kremlin desperately needs. (Especially with Alexei Navalny being poisoned and the 2018 mercenary boondoggle, their reputation is in the gutter.)


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Aug 28, 2020)

^True, the other videos I watched before I posted were of U.S. vehicles pushing Russians off the road. 

Seems like it for tat payback.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 29, 2020)

BlackSmokeRisinG said:


> ^True, the other videos I watched before I posted were of U.S. vehicles pushing Russians off the road.
> 
> Seems like it for tat payback.


I haven't seen the other vid's, though it might be very well possible. Especially with Russia's cultural ideals and it's humiliation to the west over the past 90 years.

One thing I forgot to mention is the mess in Belarus. I think the Kremlin may have cocked that one up too. They were really blatant in handing the election over to Lukashenko and now they have an uprising on their hands. Makes me think there are too many fire burning on Russia's front lawn.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 18, 2020)

*US sends mechanized troops back into Syria*

US sends mechanized troops back into Syria

Bradley fighting vehicles have headed back into eastern Syria, the Pentagon announced Friday, a move that comes after a tense encounter with Russian forces left four U.S. troops lightly injured last month.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 18, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> *US sends mechanized troops back into Syria*
> 
> US sends mechanized troops back into Syria
> 
> Bradley fighting vehicles have headed back into eastern Syria, the Pentagon announced Friday, a move that comes after a tense encounter with Russian forces left four U.S. troops lightly injured last month.


 
Just reading about this reinforcement here: Pentagon sending troops to Syria after clashes between U.S., Russians

Um, why? Can we get the fuck out?  Thanks.


----------



## AWP (Sep 18, 2020)

Troops are from Bliss. Should have sent them from Hood to cut down on the base's murder rate...


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 18, 2020)

AWP said:


> Troops are from Bliss. Should have sent them from Hood to cut down on the base's murder rate...


Damn, dark, and I laughed.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 20, 2020)

AWP said:


> Troops are from Bliss. Should have sent them from Hood to cut down on the base's murder rate...


Damn.


----------

